# Crowhurst Brickworks, Surrey, May '11



## The Archivist (May 25, 2011)

This place had been on my list for some while, ever since 2006 when I first visited to find it derelict but inaccessible due to activity on site. Unfortunately I missed the boat rather and by the time I managed to get in, this: 






had turned into this:



]

The brickworks, also known as Lingfield Works, was modestly sized, probably built in the 1920s or 30s and operated a continuous Hoffman kiln. Latterly run by Redland, it closed in the 1990s and was largely demolished in October 2010. Only the compressor house remains, preserved due to the fact that it contains an active substation.





Compressor room





Brickworks East Substation, still live and buzzing





Ingersoll-Rand engine used to power the compressor 





Clay prep machinery 





Flywheel





Factory floor















Shadows in the motor workshop





Remains of the office

A short way down an abandoned track to the south of the works is an equally abandoned landfill site, presumably using one of the exhausted claypits (the main pit is now a fishing lake) 










Wheelwash





Site office and weighbridge










Flare

Thanks for reading, 
A.


----------



## Snips86x (May 26, 2011)

Superb Images!


----------

